# New slipper species: Cypripedium bouffordianum



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.kib.ac.cn/KIBEnglish/newsandevents/15570298.html

http://www.sekj.org/PDF/anb43-free/anb43-481.pdf

At first, it struck me as just a form of guttatum lacking anthocyanins. However, the .pdf mentions that the pouch has colorful spots. This one looks pretty neat, I think.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 16, 2007)

neat indeed! thanks...
not that I grow them....I gotta ask if it will be legal in USA?


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 16, 2007)

So exciting!:drool: All I got to say is now I got another one I got to track down! Wish the picture was better but it looks awesome from what I can tell. Would be interesting to see when it will be available for purchase from just being discovered.


----------



## cdub (Sep 16, 2007)

Geez Zach, it was published in Nov. 2006, and you're just NOW telling us? Talk about old news....

oke:


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2007)

Seriously Zach...I thought you might be joking.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2007)

Pssssh nobody seems to care about discoveries in the best slipper orchid genus!


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 16, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Best slipper orchid genus!



I'll second that! and go one step further, Best orchid genus!:clap:


----------



## labskaus (Sep 17, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> http://www.kib.ac.cn/KIBEnglish/newsandevents/15570298.html
> 
> http://www.sekj.org/PDF/anb43-free/anb43-481.pdf
> 
> At first, it struck me as just a form of guttatum lacking anthocyanins. However, the .pdf mentions that the pouch has colorful spots. This one looks pretty neat, I think.



Thanx Zach, for bringing this to our attention!

As I read it, the mention of a colourful pouch is in the general description of the section where this new species falls in. In the table, the authors list the pouch as pure white. I wonder if guttatum occurs in the suroundings of the new spec... And how many plants have been found apart from the type 

Cheers, Carsten


----------

